# Being alone on Valentines Day



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been seeing a lot of posts on Facebook about this. Ofcourse, I'm a fifteen year old girl so the girls posting these statuses are around fifteen as well.
Well, heres my outlook:

Being single on Valentine's Day doesn't mean anything. It just means you're not in any form of romantic/FWB relationship on February 14th. You don't need a special day to show your love to someone, you can do it any day you want and infact, shouldn't wait for Valentine's Day to do so. So there's nothing to worry about. Maybe it's just me, but we should all enjoy our chocolate :3


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i will buy some chocolates for myself to.....it triggers a bit but i try to keep myself busy at something to distract myself...
befool myself being happy...


----------



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

I like Valentines Day. I sit home eat lots of candy and pizza while watching romantic movies like Pretty in Pink, 27 Dresses, and Romeo & Juliet but I don't care about the love part because I've never had a relationship in my life. I'm 20 and people make a big deal out of it but I've never cared for Valentine's Day much.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep but its all just a huge marketing ploy.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I agree. 
I might be going out with my friend on Valentines Day, to celebrate our singleness and perv on random guys haha.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll be taking a moment to appreciate that I'm at the mercy of nobody's drama on the 14th.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

The reason Valentine's Day bothers a lot of single people so much is because it draws attention to their singledom. It sounds all nice and lovely when you say that you can express your love any day of the year, and that we shouldn't feel upset at all about Valentine's Day. But when half the world is drawing attention to the fact that they're in happy, fulfilling relationships, it can be a little depressing and disappointing for those who aren't. I'm not personally too upset about being single on Valentine's Day, but I understand those who are.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am almost 30, but every Valentine's Day, I've spent alone.

I am used to it. Probably watch horror movies all day, and work on schoolwork.


----------



## Nocti (Dec 6, 2011)

I won't be alone, I'll have lectures all day


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

V-day (or single awareness day as my friends called it) use to bother me. You know, back in high school when everyone made a big deal about it. But now I don't mind. I have school and work so the last thing I need is the added drama that comes with a relationship. 
'Sides, its just a marketing gimmick to get people to waste their money. As George Carlin would say: stupid people spending money they don't have on things they don't need.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

To quote my stance on Religion its a huge pile of sh*t.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I might wear red to avoid being pinched.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I might wear red to avoid being pinched.


I did not know this

I thought it was only green on saint patties day


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

My mommy will buy me chocolate anyway.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I didn't even realize Valentines Day was coming up. I don't even pay attention to holidays anymore because it's all marketing BS to get you to buy garbage you don't need. For the last several years I never actually took noticed of Valentines Day or whether I was single or not. I feel content the way I am, why should I care about what other people are doing? It's just another day as far as I'm concerned. No reason to feel upset over a day. Then again, I've never been in a relationship, so my feelings are probably different than other people's.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotta agree with OP: it just means you're not in a relationship on the 14th.

However, the world does not see it that way. All they see is loser. lol

Anyways, it doesn't bother me that I wont be out on Valentines day. Doesn't bother me at all!!!

... *holds back a tear*.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I really want a valentine. i've never had one and i really am an affectionate person. i feel that because i'm alone that guys look at me and find me unattractive. so ehh. alone-ness is a bad thing for me


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Watercoulour said:


> we should all enjoy our chocolate :3


One good thing about Valentine's Day - being able to buy truckloads of chocolate for dirt cheap on February 15th


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Watercoulour said:


> I've been seeing a lot of posts on Facebook about this. Ofcourse, I'm a fifteen year old girl so the girls posting these statuses are around fifteen as well.
> Well, heres my outlook:
> 
> Being single on Valentine's Day doesn't mean anything. It just means you're not in any form of romantic/FWB relationship on February 14th. You don't need a special day to show your love to someone, you can do it any day you want and infact, shouldn't wait for Valentine's Day to do so. So there's nothing to worry about. Maybe it's just me, but we should all enjoy our chocolate :3


You are wise well beyond your years.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I like the way you look at it. I've never been a big fan of Valentines Day because I used to worry that someone might ask what my plans were for the holiday, if that makes sense.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's just another day to me. Everybody makes a huge fuss about it.


----------



## CassieChica (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha I was just talking about the chocolate thing today  Valentine's Day for me will be a time to love myself lol. Well, as I have social anxiety, that's what I need to do anyways!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

meganmila said:


> It's just another day to me. Everybody makes a huge fuss about it.


Very true


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

I will be spending it alone as usaul, but whatev.Its not really a big deal.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll be spending it with my daughter, doing fun stuff. Been single for the last two years and still enjoying it.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be a little sad this Valentine's Day. I'll send my grandpa and parents a valentine in the mail.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Good attitude. I can understand how seeing all the love in the air can make one feel lonely (I am in that same situation myself), but you have a great attitude about it.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be taking (and freaking out about) my practical midterm exam on Valentine's Day instead of feeling bad and lonely about it. Hooray distractions!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

identitycrisis said:


> I'll be taking (and freaking out about) my practical midterm exam on Valentine's Day instead of feeling bad and lonely about it. Hooray distractions!


Distractions help! Best of luck.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I will have a normal day at work then come home alone, have some dinner and probably watch a DVD, and smile because i don't have to spend money on gifts for a gf because of that day.


----------



## zmoneyt (Feb 8, 2012)

Not only is being alone on Valentine's Day not a bad thing, it's irrelevant. It's a day for the fake.


----------



## zmoneyt (Feb 8, 2012)

...and I don't mean that as an insult. Good caring people need no special Hallmark day, they'll do it on Valentine's Day or any other...


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll be spending valentines day alone, just like the past 22 valentines. Its a stupid and meaningless holiday for single people.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll be saying "Yep, it's February 14th alright...dum de dum..."

Then it will probably only pop into my head that it was Valentine's Day the week after. I've never ever thought that had to do something on Valentine's day.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The only good thing is that a new Spock's Beard album is coming out that day. So I get to celebrate the day, probably listening to it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Watercoulour said:


> I've been seeing a lot of posts on Facebook about this. Ofcourse, I'm a fifteen year old girl so the girls posting these statuses are around fifteen as well.
> Well, heres my outlook:
> 
> Being single on Valentine's Day doesn't mean anything. It just means you're not in any form of romantic/FWB relationship on February 14th. *You don't need a special day to show your love to someone, you can do it any day you want and infact, shouldn't wait for Valentine's Day to do so.* So there's nothing to worry about. Maybe it's just me, but we should all enjoy our chocolate :3


Very smart... ^.^

Nice to know you're that kind of person!
Very nice mindset to have.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm going to be in the library studying. 

Could not think of a better way to spend it.


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 3, 2012)

MJM58 said:


> The reason Valentine's Day bothers a lot of single people so much is because it draws attention to their singledom. It sounds all nice and lovely when you say that you can express your love any day of the year, and that we shouldn't feel upset at all about Valentine's Day. But when half the world is drawing attention to the fact that they're in happy, fulfilling relationships, it can be a little depressing and disappointing for those who aren't. I'm not personally too upset about being single on Valentine's Day, but I understand those who are.


I liked this explanation best, its like Christmas, or New years, both days that depress me, because it reminds you of your singleness.

Maybe I'll go out to my favorite bar for Valentine's Day, suppose I could get my mum some flowers.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a boyfriend but I will be spending Valentine's Day with my cat.


----------



## 49 and all loan (Dec 28, 2011)

i might look forward to it if i ever had a relationship but i never have


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I've never grown outta the idea that it's more like a friendship day (to me anyways some may disagree) I like giving out treats and cards to the people that mean most to me, they always think it's so nice of me and it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :3 i mean to me it's a day to show people how much you appreciate them and to think about them is a nice thought even if its not in a romantic way...plus I found each valentines i spent with a special someone it always turns out really not so good :/ ... My day plan is: 1. work (lame!!) 2. take a nice bath 3. crawl into bed and watch disney movies the rest of the night eating chocolates. oh yea and watch that Glee episode with my parents... call it lame all you want but I'm looking forward to it after a stressful day of work


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I view Valentine's Day as a day for people that you love. This includes friends and family.

I don't view it as a romantic holiday, since I have never been in a relationship.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

*Social disaster*

I wish I were alone V-day. That way you can't disappoint or be disappointed.

You know what I just did? I'm a freakin social disaster:

I began working on a drawing a couple of days ago to give her. She mentioned the following day how it was V-day. I hadn't realised. I thought for sure I'd finish it by then and give to her today as she wished.

I get obsessively absorbed in such activities to the point I neglect everything else like sleep, but this time I pushed myself a bit harder. By yesterday afternoon I was physically sick for a couple of hours on top of sleep deprived.

I stayed up into the early hours then woke up early this morning and resumed. I thought I'd have it done for sure. But no, I encountered a tricky bit.

I was flipping out over minor things as I do when sleep deprived. When the time came to give it, I could've done so with just a few finishing touches, but no, I was too wrecked to move and starving my backside off. It didn't happen after all.

I received the happy V-day wishes and I love yous. She gets "I can't feel anything. I'm like cardboard". She also gets a string of negative talk like "I'm a useless failure of a person. I should be a pet" and words to that effect.

Then I'm blowing my nose and sneezing continually from allergies. Days such as this kill romance. I can't see anyone being satisfied on such a day. Those in relationships feel let down and disappointed. Those not in them feel desperately lonely having it shoved down their throats.


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't care for Valentines day at all, it is just a day to get your money but it still hurts to see loving, happy couples, stores, TV all shoving this day in my face everywhere I look  One year I felt really pathetic as everyone in a relationship was enjoying the day and here I was alone and renewing a prescription for anti-depressants. I should have renewed it the day before. Thankfully I was at work all day today and mostly escaped it but then I came home and wanted to see what my friends had gotten up to today and all I see is valentines day this and valentines day that. Made me want to scream, cry and throw up  I've been going through a rough patch all this year and today didn't help any. What makes it worse is I'm near the beginning of the timezones so V-day will continue on into my February 15. Then I have a very emotional day to deal with on the 16th, and some stuff to deal with on the weekend. February is attacking me from all angles it feels like or maybe that's just my current state of mind. I'm actually glad not to be in a relationship today (not that I've ever been in one) but I still want to tell V-day where to shove it


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the first year that I am actually considering vday. I'm still single but hopefully I won't be for the rest of my life. I'm just using the day to pamper myself.


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

I find Single Awareness Day to just be another day like any other. There is nothing special or amazing about it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I think valentine's day is beautiful. Then again I have a gf right now...though it's bittersweet because she is moving at the end of the month. I just like putting a lot of effort into making it a really special and romantic day. And most of what I've done to prepare costs very little money.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

couples are just better people than us. just let them have their day.

this image will probably never stop being relevant:


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL just because someone is coupled-up doesn't mean they are better. Some of the finest people I know are on this site and are still single.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

rymo said:


> I think valentine's day is beautiful. Then again I have a gf right now...though it's bittersweet because she is moving at the end of the month. I just like putting a lot of effort into making it a really special and romantic day. And most of what I've done to prepare costs very little money.


Thanks for adding this to the thread about people being alone on V-Day...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

rymo said:


> I think valentine's day is beautiful. Then again I have a gf right now...though it's bittersweet because she is moving at the end of the month. I just like putting a lot of effort into making it a really special and romantic day. And most of what I've done to prepare costs very little money.


You will find another woman soon. And today is beautiful indeed (and I'm single too).


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Thanks for adding this to the thread about people being alone on V-Day...


oops


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

srschirm said:


> LOL just because someone is coupled-up doesn't mean they are better. Some of the finest people I know are on this site and are still single.


hah i was joking. some of the worst people i know have a SO.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Valentines means doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

emptybottle2 said:


> this image will probably never stop being relevant:


...bumming me out  ...I'm going to have to eat a lot more chocolate


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't really care about Valentine's Day. I just make derpy valentines in Paint for my friends (or should I say friend) and draw some out for my family. I think it's fun. 

Plus, my 25th anniversary Zelda posters finally came today, so I had a pretty good Valentine's Day this year.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't really care, it's not an important holiday to me. My roommate and RA got everyone candy so it's all good.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kuhle said:


> I just make derpy valentines in Paint for my friends (or should I say friend) and draw some out for my family. I think it's fun.


Aw, that's cute


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Aw, that's cute


You say that now, but you haven't seen the valentines I make for friends.


----------

